# My Elk Mtn Slip Systen arrived!



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

www.elkmtngear.com :thumbs_up :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Grey Scale.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Have to love the convienance of that light wieght/quick set umbrella style blind. If I remember correctly isn't that post sturdy enough that they advertise it can be used as a walking stick also? good luck with those Toms
you would go crazy here Toms walking down the road near every day and my niebhor has a nice one at his feeder all the time, but we still have no spring season in my area.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

SARASR said:


> Have to love the convienance of that light wieght/quick set umbrella style blind. If I remember correctly isn't that post sturdy enough that they advertise it can be used as a walking stick also? good luck with those Toms
> you would go crazy here Toms walking down the road near every day and my niebhor has a nice one at his feeder all the time, but we still have no spring season in my area.


Thanks Scott. I am confident that this Slip System will work. lol I took it to my Local Hunting shop and the gun store and demo'ed it for them. they really liked how Light it is but it seems durable. How great this would be for spot and stalking, Or just for quick set ups. I am 280 pounds and the Trekking pole option is holding my weight up with no problem. Plus it comes with a Camera and Gun Adapter. Simon


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's a few more pics of the other slips i have.


Elk Cow, 










Open Country Turkey,










Open Country Elk,










Back View,


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for Elk Mountain Gear. :thumbs_up


----------

